# Not quite CNC routing but close enough



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I like the new forum that we added looks like its already getting some action. I don't know much about "CNC Routing" per say but i do know a lot about the machine I'm about to show you. It is a Mazak VBC-20B CNC Milling center. The "VTC" part stands for Vertical Traveling Column, which means that the column(the blue part) moves instead of the table. 

This is the machine that Oak Park Enterprises uses to make most of there products including there base plates, circle jigs, router tables, ect. I know this machine very well as I personally have spent many hours running it. Below are some pictures of it. Hope you like them.










Just a wide shot of the machine.










It looks like at the time there is the jig for the ez-link on the table. It uses suction to hold the phenolic blank on to the aluminum plate while its being milled.










This is a picture of the tool changer. It can hold up to 24 tools. When in full automation mode it follows a program and goes to change the cutter as many times as needed.










This is a picture of the control, on the screen it displays all kinds of data like what tool is in the chuck, what the next few lines of code it will execute while in automation mode, the exact positioning of the tool in all 3 axes(down to 1/1000 of a inch). It also will simulate a program on the screen so you can do a quick once over for errors.

Thats all the pictures i got for now, if you have any questions/comments feel free to ask  I also have used this machine for a few wood working projects but i don't have any pictures of them on the computer right now. Once I get some I'll share them with everyone.

Thanks!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Kevin, excellent post and thanks. That is some sweet equipment and looks like someone was getting ready to make the heart pieces for the EZlink  Cool! I haven't had much interaction with you Kevin on the site. 

I know Mark is into the computer side of it. Are you a woodworker like Bob and Rick, what you like to make etc. 

Corey


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Heh, yeah i haven't been around to much on the Routerforums but I'm into computers just as much if not even more than mark, just in a different area. I'm more in to web hosting/3d modeling where he is more in to the graphical side of things. 

I have done some woodworking in my time and oddly enough most of what i know comes directly from working with Bob my grandfather. I will post some pictures on the past projects I have done in good time.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Kevin, looking forward to seeing more along this lines. Really cool stuff on the equipment used to make the Oak Park stuff!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the pics Kev. Do you have only the one Mazak? Who writes the programs for it?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, are you going to let Kevin be the only member of the forum with access to such a set-up? Looking at the results from you're present set-up, imagine what you could do with one like this.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Kevin,

That looks like a very nice piece of equipment... a real work horse!

Bet it cost a few pennies too!  

I guess you write the programs for it... yes?
I'll bet that's fun...

I've had fun writing programs that controlled special bar code printers... Really fun doing that type of work where you see your handywork really 'producing' something!

How fast is it?

Where are the conveyor belts for the input / output lines?  

It would be interesting in seeing what you've made on it... when you have time... 

Later...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That would be nice to have ,,,,, BUT I'm sure Kevin just gets to run the machine (CNC) if one puts out that kind of money for a CNC setup he should have many jobs to do just to pay for the machine..

The best show on TV is called How-It's-Made and they show case many CNC setups it's not what they make it's how neat the machine is to make the items like ,TP,wood flooring,router bits,lawn mowers,jet ski,hand tools,you name it they show case it and the computer with the CNC hookup...

The new age of the computer is in full swing and it taking over many jobs,that's said in a way ...  but that's just the way it's going to be.

The CNC machine Kevin is running will be junk in 10 years or less because the new ones coming out will do all the work, push one button and it's off and running..without any input from a anyone.
The new age of the robot is just around the corner and is coming fast to fast I think. 

I look forward to seeing more snapshots from Kevin 

The new CarveWright Woodworking System is just the tip of the Iceberg that's coming for the home wood worker. 

Bj 

ADDS on the forum ▼

http://www.cncrouter.com/index.htm

http://www.datrondynamics.com/fpanel.htm

----------





harrysin said:


> Bob, are you going to let Kevin be the only member of the forum with access to such a set-up? Looking at the results from you're present set-up, imagine what you could do with one like this.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks for the pics Kev. Do you have only the one Mazak? Who writes the programs for it?


We only have the 1 Mazak yes. We also have a Haas CNC Lathe that we use for manufacturing the guides and bushings. I will show you that machine if you would like in a later post. The answer to your second question is in the answer to Joe's question.



Joe Lyddon said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> That looks like a very nice piece of equipment... a real work horse!
> 
> ...


Yeah i have wrote programs for it, most of the programs that we use for manufacturing the Oak Park Product are already written. For all custom work we get and my personal projects I write the programs. 

As far as how fast it is well the spindle can spin up to 7500 rpm and the travel speed (moving along any single axis) is about 670 Inches Per Min.

lol, no conveyor belts installed each part is manually inserted and removed.

I will post some pictures as soon as i can find them 




bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> That would be nice to have ,,,,, BUT I'm sure Kevin just gets to run the machine (CNC) if one puts out that kind of money for a CNC setup he should have many jobs to do just to pay for the machine..
> 
> ...


Actually bob, i'm quite involved in the programming and setup of the machine. I took a course at the local college which dealt directly with CNC mills. In our shop we have 2 CNC mills and 1 CNC lathe. The first one was bought 1 month after i was born in 1985 and it wasn't until i was 10 years old that i was allowed to run/program/play with it. So looking back in it i have been dealing with cnc machines for more than half my life 

They sure are fun and very useful. As far as being replaced completely it's hard to say, CNC Machinery have there job and that is Precision. when you can take 1/1000th of a inch off a piece of material weather it be steal, plastics or even wood it really shows its usefulness. 

-----

Thanks for all the questions so far keep them coming


----------

